# My pup Sarge



## mikeD_1987 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey I have a pitbull pup he's 17 weeks old and he has 3 different bloodlines in him. chinaman,budweiser crusher, and redboy. Just wondering if thats a good combination of lines and if theres anything as far as health problems i should look for. The mother is budweiser crusher and the father redboy and chinaman if that helps any. Id appreciate any info given thanks.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Your pup is off of gamelines and some mighty fine ones at that. Here are the links to the pedigrees of the bloodlines (dogs) you mentioned.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [47016] :: MICKEL'S BUDWEISER CRUSHER (1XW)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [26] :: GARNER'S CHINAMAN (4XW)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [60] :: BASS' TRAMP RED BOY (3XW)


----------



## mikeD_1987 (Dec 16, 2008)

Ill try to get some pics on here as soon as I can get ahold of a camera but he's white with a brown patch around his left eye and a brown dot above his 
right eye.


----------



## mikeD_1987 (Dec 16, 2008)

Heres a pic of sarge at 20 weeks


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Those are all pretty good lines. The only thing I would say to watch for is Dog Aggression and Animal aggression. Those are game lines and game bred dogs have a tendancy to not be too fond of other dogs and small animals.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Sarge is one good lookin boy, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mikeD_1987 (Dec 16, 2008)

yeah Ive been trying to socialize him with other animals and people as much as i can. Ive raised him with another dog that he loves to death. Hopefully it wont change when he matures. He's very strong for his age and he's the biggest out of the litter. His personality is like no other and he's very smart. Also his temperment is very mild. Most of the time he just lays around with me but he does have his days where he's wired up and ready to go lol.


----------



## mikeD_1987 (Dec 16, 2008)

*sarges parents*

sarges father on the left he's redboy and chinaman and his mother is on the right she's budweiser crusher. Not sure wat the pup in the middle is the guy didnt tell me lol, but she's a nice lookin pup.


----------



## mikeD_1987 (Dec 16, 2008)

sarge turns 6months today will post another pic soon. Also im going to be adding another addition to the family she has jocko,jeep,eli and colby in her not sure what percentage though. ill post a pic of her also as soon as i pick her up. Dont worry both her and sarge are being fixed as soon as i get the money to do so. Theres way to many people around here doing the backyard breeding stuff, i dont really wanna be apart of it and i dont have the kind of money it takes to care for a litter of pups. Its not really my cup of tea lol.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

You've got good bloodlines in Sarge and in the female you are going to get. She will have some of the same ancestors Sarge has. His parents are good looking too. Just stay on top of him and try like heck to talk mildly to him when he does something you don't approve and you should be able to keep his temper pretty mild. I have quite a bit of Chinaman and Redboy in 3 of mine and they are really easy going at 16 months and 14 months.


----------



## mikeD_1987 (Dec 16, 2008)

My soon to be wife holding the new baby!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Sarge is a handsome boy! He has the same markings as one of my dogs, only Brutus is white w/ Brindle eye patch and black nose 

Sarge's parents were also lookers - that puppy in the middle has some pretty neat markings - I like the white blaze on his head with the tiny spot on the top.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

mikeD_1987 said:


> sarge turns 6months today will post another pic soon. Also im going to be adding another addition to the family she has jocko,jeep,eli and colby in her not sure what percentage though. ill post a pic of her also as soon as i pick her up. Dont worry both her and sarge are being fixed as soon as i get the money to do so. Theres way to many people around here doing the backyard breeding stuff, i dont really wanna be apart of it and i dont have the kind of money it takes to care for a litter of pups. Its not really my cup of tea lol.


yay!!! good job! +1 coming at ya for not adding to the BYB mess! :clap:


----------



## mikeD_1987 (Dec 16, 2008)

I added a new album of the new pup her name is ariel. i think shes gonna work out great she's so calm and relaxed. She's already playin with sarge. its so funny watching them play cause sarge really doesnt know what to do with her lol. he just lays on the floor and lets her lick and paw at his face, its hilarious!!!!


----------



## mikeD_1987 (Dec 16, 2008)

*ear cropping*

How old can your pup be before its to late to have there ears cropped?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

You would just have to call the vet....From what I have seen most vets do it between 10 and 15 weeks.....Just know that there is ALOT of aftercare to take care of the ears...


----------



## mikeD_1987 (Dec 16, 2008)

ok ill call and check with a few vets around the area see what they all say thnx for the info.


----------



## mikeD_1987 (Dec 16, 2008)

My new pup ariel has alot of pep you could say LOL. She's only 8 weeks old and sometimes i cant tell if she's just playing or really being agressive but sarge doesnt even want to mess with her, and he's like 10 times her size. Hopefully she will grow out of it and hopefully sarge will grow out of bein a big ol sissy!!! lol


----------



## mikeD_1987 (Dec 16, 2008)

Just a vid of sarge givin me lip in the house LOL thats my boyyyy


----------

